# I need Help....From the Dark side...



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Mike help me out if you read this or anybody who knows the difference between the Glock 17 & 19 models?:smt017 I got one my daughters driving me nuts over it as she shot one last weekend at the range. She just called again awhile ago.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Both 9x19mm Luger, 

G17, "Fullsize," 4.5" barrel, 17rd mag
G19, "Compact," 4" barrel, 15rd mag

Both have the same mushy Glock Safe Action trigger.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*submoa* is correct, as usual.

One other shooting-related difference I've noted is that some 19s tend to throw cases more toward the shooter, which can be distracting to less experienced shooters, especially those with shorter arms. Newer 19s don't seem to do this as much as older ones, though.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> *submoa* is correct, as usual.
> 
> One other shooting-related difference I've noted is that some 19s tend to throw cases more toward the shooter, which can be distracting to less experienced shooters, especially those with shorter arms. Newer 19s don't seem to do this as much as older ones, though.


3Reds has the 19, and likes it because of its smaller size and weight.

She hasn't complained about cases being thrown at her.

However, since she has shot several guns that like to through their cases at her, she now wears a cap (and keeps the blouse buttoned up) and lets the cases fly where they may.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OK thank you gents for the info. I'll now tell her. I think she maybe buying one and of corse I'll have to test fire it for her. :smt023 Right!:anim_lol:


----------

